# الى مسيحين مصر



## يهودى (25 يونيو 2012)

*شلوم

لقد تابعت ما يحدث فى مصر و اعتقد ان الكثير كان يهتم بهذا 

مصر اصبح لها رئيس و للأسف مصر تستحق اكثر من هذا ، أقصد ان مصر لا يمكن ان تكون فى يد مثل هؤلاء المجرمين المسلمن

أنا فقط أردت ان اقول الى المسيحين لا تدعوهم يتحكمون بكم

لا اعلم لماذا يفرح العرب كل هذا الفرح بهؤلاء المسلمن هل هذا انانية من المسلمن 

مصر لا تعرف الديمقراطية و لا تريدها بل انها تريد الاسلام فقط 
*


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

*والمسيح قالنا 
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم
واثقين انة الهنا قوى ومعين 
ومهما كانت التجارب والضيقات
فانا احب اقولك 
انة المسييحين وطنهم هو السماء
مع المسيح الالة الحقيقى
هو انتا نسيت عصر دقلدينوس
كان عصر الشهداء واية يعنى نرجع عصر الاستشهاد 
عشان نروح عند فادينا ومحبيبنا ومخلصنا الصالح يسوع المسيح
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *شلوم*
> 
> *لقد تابعت ما يحدث فى مصر و اعتقد ان الكثير كان يهتم بهذا *
> 
> ...


 
*مش عارفا يا يهودى-- بس مش عاجبتى انك تعمم فى كلامك!!*
*مش كل المسلمين مجرمين--*
*انا اتربيت فى مصر! درسونى مصريين مسلمين-- حامونى مصريين مسلمين لما تعبت كنت بروح لاطباء مصريين مسلمين- اصحابى كلهم مسلمين--*
*لا اسمح ان تقول عليهم كلهم مجرمين--*
*كان فى انتخابات-- و نزيها--- الى مصوتش و الى صوت-- فى النهايه لينا ريس-- ربنا هيحاكمه---*
*و ربنا سمح بحكمه-- *

*و ان كان الكثير من المسلمون يعتقون هذا-- فربنا حول الاسود الجوعانه لحيوانات اليفه مع دانيال-- قادر على كل شىء-*
*نتمنى لمصر التقدم و الخير و السلام--*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (25 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *شلوم*
> 
> *لقد تابعت ما يحدث فى مصر و اعتقد ان الكثير كان يهتم بهذا *
> 
> ...


 
*إنت إكتب صح بالأول وبعدين تعال تكلم يا معوق*

*أجل نحن مجرمين وأنانيين يا يهودي يا معوق *


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (25 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *ومادخلك يايهودى*
> *على العموم هذه عادتكم فى إثارة الطائقية بين الشعوب*
> *ارح نفسك يايهودى*
> *نحن شعب واحد هنا فى مصر متحابين*
> ...


 
*أحسنت يا ياسر *

*معك حق فعلا في هذه *

*للأسف يعتقد أننا وحوش و همجيون مثلهم *

*أقولك يا يهودي أن المسلمين هم أرحم الناس على المسيحيين وغيرهم *

*لا تقلق نحن لسنا مجرمين وسفاحين مثلكم*


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *أحسنت يا ياسر *
> 
> *معك حق فعلا في هذه *
> 
> ...



*وانا اقولك لليهويدين والمسلمين
هذا ما علمنى ايهو الى ومخلصى الصالح يسوع المسيح
*
*والمسيح قالنا *
* فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*
* واثقين انة الهنا قوى ومعين *
* ومهما كانت التجارب والضيقات*
* فانا احب اقولك *
* انة المسييحين وطنهم هو السماء*
* مع المسيح الالة الحقيقى*
* هو انتا نسيت عصر دقلدينوس*
* كان عصر الشهداء واية يعنى نرجع عصر الاستشهاد *
* عشان نروح عند فادينا ومحبيبنا ومخلصنا الصالح يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *شلوم
> 
> شلوم مين وفاصولة مين بس ماعلينا
> 
> ...



*  اهمد انت فى جنب هتبقى مصر احلى واجمل شعب بترابط الاقباط مع اخواتهم المسلمين  وبعدين المسيح علمنا الحب الحقيقى لكل الناس  مش الكراهية  . هو انتم لما كنتم اطفال كنت ترضعوا الكرهية  لازم تتعلم المحبة  الحقيقة من المسيح
 وسلام المسيح معاك​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *شلوم
> 
> لقد تابعت ما يحدث فى مصر و اعتقد ان الكثير كان يهتم بهذا
> 
> ...



*شالوم شكرًا لاهتمامك .. بس دة الرئيس اللى المصريين اختاروه بأغلبية لازم نحترمه و نعامله كرئيس طالما راجل صالح لم يسئ لأحد .. و فى حالة الأساءة المسلميين قبل المسيحيين هيثورو عليه .. دى مش أنانية دى سياسة .. جماعة لها شعبية ضخمة فى وطن طبيعى انها ترأسه .. إن كنا لا نعرف الديمقراطية فلازلنا نتعلم .. محدش بيتولد ديمقراطى و احنا فى وطن لسة بيتبنى و لسة بنجرب .. شكرًا لاهتمامك مرة كمان بس المسيحيين فى مصر مش محتاجين نصائح* 



ياسر الجندى قال:


> *
> ومادخلك يايهودى
> على العموم هذه عادتكم  فى إثارة الطائقية بين الشعوب
> ارح نفسك يايهودى
> ...


*

باشا باشا .. الراجل يهودى دة دينه مش جنسيته .. عيب دة انت راجل مثقف حتى .. اليهودية من الاديان السماوية مينفعش توصم الدين بأفعال دولة لمجرد انها بتدين بيه عشان فيه امثلة كتيرة مش هتيجى فى صالحك 
و النبى عسل و انت بتقول لا فرق بين مسلم و مسيحى .. الدمعة كانت هتفر منى .. متعرفش مين كان لسة اول امبارح فى موضوع خبرى بيتكلم ان المسيحيين وحشية و كخة عشان مش عاجبهم مرسى و اتقال اسلوبهم وحش و كلام كتير من هذا القبيل ؟؟ 
صدقنى لو فايقة كنت جيبتلك الاقتباس بس فعلا انا مش مركزالك بصراحة ... و عاجبنى مثل انا و ابن عمى على الغريب دة :smile01



ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:





إنت إكتب صح بالأول وبعدين تعال تكلم يا معوق

أجل نحن مجرمين وأنانيين يا يهودي يا معوق 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه طب كويس عشان هى اسمها معاق اصلا هههههههههههههههه .. واضح ان مش لوحده اللى محتاج يكتب صح :smile01*


----------



## يهودى (26 يونيو 2012)

*لم أقصد الاساءة الى كل المسلمن انى قصدى الجماعات المسلمة فقط = Muslim Brotherhood
*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> يهودى قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## marcelino (26 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *شلوم
> 
> لقد تابعت ما يحدث فى مصر و اعتقد ان الكثير كان يهتم بهذا
> 
> ...




بكل أسف عندك حق فى كل كلمه


واللى يقول غير كدة يبقى بيستعبط ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2012)

*المسيحيين إلههم قوى .... ولا إله سواه ... ومن يظن أنه بقادر أن يمسنا .... فعليه ان يتذكر أننا عشنا 1400 سنة مع اسواء أنواع الأضطهادات ... ومع هذا لازلنا نوجد ... فلا صهيونية إسرائيلية .... ولا فاشية إسلاميه .... تستطيع أن تفزع من المسيح إلههم .... فلا تصطاد فى المياة العكرة .... لأن لو اراد العالم أن يبحث عن الأعجوبة السابعة فى العالم .... فسيجدها فى أنه لا يزال يوجد أقباط فى مصر ..... لأن إلههم قوى ويعينهم فى كل أمورهم *


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2012)

اصبح الحوار فجأة يهودى اسلامى :giveup:


----------



## TELLER (26 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *شلوم*
> *شالوم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *لقد تابعت ما يحدث فى مصر و اعتقد ان الكثير كان يهتم بهذا *
> 
> ...


*علشان اقصر عليك وتنفض كتافك وانت ماشى*
*انت داخل بالكلمتين دول يجى مسيحى يسخن يرد*
*فيرد عليه مسلم  وشغال*
*والايام القادمة ممكن يبقى فى تفجير هنا واساءة هنا بقولك الكلام ده تعملوه فى اوربا ماشى*
*اما الشعب المصرى ده جبل  *
*لاننا دارسينكم  وعارفين تاريخكم*
*وحركاتكم مش جديدة علينا*
*كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَاراً لِلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللَّهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَاداً وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ *


----------



## يهودى (26 يونيو 2012)

*يا أصدقاء انى لا اقصد الهجوم على كل مسلمن انى اقصد الجماعات = Muslim Brotherhood
ارجو منكم عدم الهجوم على شخصى انا 
انتم لا تعلمون ما يريدون منكم
*


----------



## يهودى (26 يونيو 2012)

*a woman being stoned to death, allegedly by the Taliban in Pakistan, along the Afghanistan border. Watching it is very upsetting, but necessary to serve witness to the brutality of Sharia law.

The woman is ruthlessly killed in a slow form of execution by having stones thrown at her again and again. Her "crime": allegedly being seen out with a man.

*[YOUTUBE]hM_7qCyAbw4[/YOUTUBE]


*Full video here*

http://www.memritv.org/clip/en/2627.htm


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (26 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *يا أصدقاء انى لا اقصد الهجوم على كل مسلمن انى اقصد الجماعات = Muslim Brotherhood*
> *ارجو منكم عدم الهجوم على شخصى انا *
> *انتم لا تعلمون ما يريدون منكم*


 
*حسنا أنا آسف كثيرا على الهجوم عليك*

*أنا فهمتك خطأ *

*سامحني يا أخي *

*أنا آسف*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *يا أ*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 من الذين يريدون ؟
ومن الذين يعلمون ؟
ومالذى يريدونه ولانعرفونه ؟
جاوب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2012)

لن نخاف لان ربنا موجود وهو معنا دائما


----------



## Twin (26 يونيو 2012)

*أخ يهودي *
*طبعاً انا حاولت أمنع نفسي عن الرد ... أنت عارفني وعارف موقفي من دولة إسرائيل ومن يهود الصهيونية وما يحدث في فلسطين -وده مش حب في فلسطين ده بس كره للعنف والأضطهاد- *
*بس اعذرني لازم أشارك *​ 


يهودى قال:


> *شلوم*


*أحلي شالوم *​ 
*



لقد تابعت ما يحدث فى مصر و اعتقد ان الكثير كان يهتم بهذا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أكيد ... فمصر أم الدنيا ... ومصر هي نص مملكة إسرائيل المزعومة :gun:فلازم تتابعها*​ 
*



مصر اصبح لها رئيس و للأسف مصر تستحق اكثر من هذا ، أقصد ان مصر لا يمكن ان تكون فى يد مثل هؤلاء المجرمين المسلمن

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هي من ناحية مصر تستحق أفضل من هذا ... فهذا حق *
*ولكن دعونا نعطيه فرصة ... أينعم ... لم ينتخبه الشعب حباً فيه ... بل أنتخبه لأسقاط بقايا نظام بائد ... بس ده واقع حالياً وعلينا أن نقف خلفه وبالرصاد له *
*سنهاجمه إن أخطأ ونحيه إن وفق *
*فأنتفاضة 25 يناير ... علمتنا أن لا نخاف من الحاكم والحكام ... وحق الشعب في المقام الأول ... وهذا أهم كثيراً من سلبياتها الكثيرة*

*وعامة لا تقلق ... مصر هي مصر ... قبل الميلاد مصر ... في ظل حكم الممالك المتتالية مصر ... في حكم العرب مصر *​*



أنا فقط أردت ان اقول الى المسيحين لا تدعوهم يتحكمون بكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**النقطة دية تؤخذ عليك لا لك *
*فكي لا ندعهم يتحكمون فينا ... فهذا سحولنا للبنان ... أو سوريا والعراق ... ومنها ستتفتت مصر وستدخل كهف الحروب الأهلية ... والأقباط ليسوا بالأقلية ... ولكن أي كان فهي ستكون نهاية مصر ... وستنتهي بتدخل عسكري عالمي لا يفرق وقتها بين مسلم ومسيحي ... وسعتها هتبقي لليسوي وللميسواش أسطبل :act23:*

*وتذكر أنك بقلب محب قلت مصر تستحق أكثر من هذا ... فلا تدع هذا الهذا  أمل لا نستطيع تحقيقه *​ 
*



لا اعلم لماذا يفرح العرب كل هذا الفرح بهؤلاء المسلمن هل هذا انانية من المسلمن 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**دية بقي مشكلة بينك وبين العرب والمسلمين *
*ومتنساش أنتوا ولاد عم ... ودم واحد :thnk0001:*​ 
*



مصر لا تعرف الديمقراطية و لا تريدها بل انها تريد الاسلام فقط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**معلش بكرة نتعلم ... وشكراً علي محبتك وأهتمامك المباغ فيه :t4:*​


----------



## چاكس (26 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *a woman being stoned to death, allegedly by the Taliban in Pakistan, along the Afghanistan border. Watching it is very upsetting, but necessary to serve witness to the brutality of Sharia law.
> 
> The woman is ruthlessly killed in a slow form of execution by having stones thrown at her again and again. Her "crime": allegedly being seen out with a man.
> 
> ...



*الفيديو صعب جدا 
منتهى الوحشية و العنف ضد مسكينة 
ايضا الصهيونية بتستخدم العنف ضد الفلسطينين 
عشان بس اكون محايد 
انت قصدك على تطبيق الشريعة صح ؟؟ 
انا معرفش ايه رأى المسيحين فى حكاية الشريعة دى بس الاغلبية هنا فرحانة و مأيدة للأستبن مرسى 
و اكيد انت عارف بما انك من بلد الديمقراطية ان كل المصريين دلوقتى بقوا تحت حكم هذه الفردة الاستبن 
للأسف ... *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 يونيو 2012)

> دية بقي مشكلة بينك وبين العرب والمسلمين
> ومتنساش أنتوا ولاد عم ... ودم واحد



اولاد عم لما يرجعو للحق غير كذا لانعرفهم ولا يعرفونا

 يا يهودي لا تنسى في سجونكم نسوان قلبك ليش ما يوجعك عليهم؟ النساء اللي تقتلونهم مش ادميات؟ وايش تفرقون عن الارهابين اللي تتكلم عنهم وانتم ما حشمتم امراه او طفل؟ وفي امريكا اللي انت فيها ايش سوت في العراق اغتصاب نساء ورجال وقتل وتفتيت البلاد ليش ما تشوف عيوب بلد اللي تنتمي له واللي تحمل جنسيته؟ ليه ما يحترمون نساء الاخرين؟ ولا هو نساءهم فقط اللي يستحقون العيش بكرامه


----------



## يهودى (27 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اولاد عم لما يرجعو للحق غير كذا لانعرفهم ولا يعرفونا
> 
> يا يهودي لا تنسى في سجونكم نسوان قلبك ليش ما يوجعك عليهم؟ النساء اللي تقتلونهم مش ادميات؟ وايش تفرقون عن الارهابين اللي تتكلم عنهم وانتم ما حشمتم امراه او طفل؟ وفي امريكا اللي انت فيها ايش سوت في العراق اغتصاب نساء ورجال وقتل وتفتيت البلاد ليش ما تشوف عيوب بلد اللي تنتمي له واللي تحمل جنسيته؟ ليه ما يحترمون نساء الاخرين؟ ولا هو نساءهم فقط اللي يستحقون العيش بكرامه



*من قال أنى احب العنف ضد اى كائن ؟ لا لست انا هذا العنصرى الذى يؤيد هذا العنف ، بل انا اهاجم و الكثير هنا لهم رؤية فى العنف الذى يحدث ضد العرب فى اسرائيل و العراق و لبنان و سريا .

هل يجب عندما تقرأ كلمة يهودى ان تربطه بالصهيوني ؟ انا ضد العنف الصهيونية و اذا كان هناك حق ارضنا فانا لا يمكن ان اقبل ان املكه بالقتل و العنف بل بالسلام ، و اذا فشلت فى ان أخذ حقى فسأنسحب لكى اعيش فى سلام . 
 العالم يتغير و هذا ما نعرفه و ايضا الانسان يتطور .

اذا اردت ان تعرض هنا و تناقش رأى فى سياسة الولايات المتحدة و اسرائيل فتفضل و انا سأشارك و انا اول من يهاجم العنف 
ليس معنى القوة ان تستخدم العنف 

الجميع يستحق العيش بكرامة و حرية *


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (27 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *من قال أنى احب العنف ضد اى كائن ؟ لا لست انا هذا العنصرى الذى يؤيد هذا العنف ، بل انا اهاجم و الكثير هنا لهم رؤية فى العنف الذى يحدث ضد العرب فى اسرائيل و العراق و لبنان و سريا .*
> 
> *هل يجب عندما تقرأ كلمة يهودى ان تربطه بالصهيوني ؟ انا ضد العنف الصهيونية و اذا كان هناك حق ارضنا فانا لا يمكن ان اقبل ان املكه بالقتل و العنف بل بالسلام ، و اذا فشلت فى ان أخذ حقى فسأنسحب لكى اعيش فى سلام . *
> *العالم يتغير و هذا ما نعرفه و ايضا الانسان يتطور .*
> ...


 
*كلامك جميل جدا*

*بارك الله فيك وفي كل عاقل مثلك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *الاغلبية هنا فرحانة و مأيدة للأستبن مرسى
> *



*
جبت الكلام ده منين ..... ستواجه مصر سنوات صعبه .... لكننا نثق فى إلهنا .... ونهاية الإسلام باتت وشيكة بظهوره بوضعه الحقيقي بدون مكيجة الأزهر له*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (27 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جبت الكلام ده منين ..... ستواجه مصر سنوات صعبه .... لكننا نثق فى إلهنا .... ونهاية الإسلام باتت وشيكة بظهوره بوضعه الحقيقي بدون مكيجة الأزهر له*


 
*وهل الأزهر يظهر الإسلام على غير صورته ؟؟!!!*

*هذا كلام كبيييييييييييييييييير وخطيييييييييييييييييير  يا أخي صوت صارخ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *وهل الأزهر يظهر الإسلام على غير صورته ؟؟!!!*
> 
> *هذا كلام كبيييييييييييييييييير وخطيييييييييييييييييير  يا أخي صوت صارخ*



*الإسلام كما جاء فى القرأن والسنة هو ما يعلنه السلفيين ....أما الأزهر فهو يمكيج الإسلام بما يسمى بالإسلام الوسطى وهو مما جاء فى تفاسير بعض الشيوخ الذين رفضوا صريح دموية القرآن ..... *


----------



## Eva Maria (27 يونيو 2012)

*أعتقد أنني أثبت لك أنك لست يهودي !!! 

وما زلت تكذب ؟ !!
*


----------



## Eva Maria (27 يونيو 2012)

*يا جماعة هذا اليهودي يجيد العربية ولا يجيد العبرية بالرغم من أنه يدعي أتقانها 

فهو ليس بيهودي ولا يحزنون فلا تعيروه انتباهكم*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 يونيو 2012)

لازهر يكمجنا ! ليش اخترعو اسلام جديد ونحن ماندري؟
الازهر يقدم ويدرس كل المذاهب الاسلاميه بما فيه مذهب مصر الحنفي
 والحنبلي السعودي والمالكي والشافعي وماعنده تفاسير او شروح اخرى 
ومافي ازهري يقدر يطلع من فهمه خارج المذاهب الاربعه الاسلاميه
يا انك فهمتهم غلط او انك ما تعرف وايش يدرسون فيه
التفاسير دمويه للقران هذه على حسب فهمك انت انت مش 
طايقه من الاساس يعني حتفهمو كويس؟ مستحيل 

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لازهر يكمجنا ! ليش اخترعو اسلام جديد ونحن ماندري؟
> الازهر يقدم ويدرس كل المذاهب الاسلاميه بما فيه مذهب مصر الحنفي
> والحنبلي السعودي والمالكي والشافعي وماعنده تفاسير او شروح اخرى
> ومافي ازهري يقدر يطلع من فهمه خارج المذاهب الاربعه الاسلاميه
> ...



*يمكنك مراجعة سورة التوبة وتفاسير نصوصها التى استمد منها بن لادن فتاوية بذبح كل من هو ليس مسلم ... وراجعى تفاسير ابن تيمية لتتعرفى على دموية القرآن ..... كفاك كلام مرسل تردديه بلا دراسة .... 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يونيو 2012)

الاخ يهودى اعتقد 
وجهتلك سوال فى قسم الاخبار قبل كده
كنت بتتكلم كانك مسلم
وكان السوال عن انتمائك الدينى ولم تعيرنى اهتمام
فهل لك ان تعيرنى اهتمام سلبى او ايجابى فى ظل هذا الموضوع وتفسح عن انتمائك الدينى ليكون معلوم لدينا كيف نتعامل معك ؟


----------



## Twin (27 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اولاد عم لما يرجعو للحق غير كذا لانعرفهم ولا يعرفونا


*يعني هما علي باطل من وجهة نظرك *

*طب من وجهة نظرهم أنتوا أيه ؟*​


----------



## چاكس (27 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> جبت الكلام ده منين ..... ستواجه مصر سنوات صعبه .... لكننا نثق فى إلهنا .... ونهاية الإسلام باتت وشيكة بظهوره بوضعه الحقيقي بدون مكيجة الأزهر له*



*عارف طبعا ان مصر داخلة على سنين تيت جدا 
انا لم اعد أثق الا فى شخص واحد هو انا فوجودى له معنى 
صدقنى يا أستاذى اتمنى ان يكون النهاية للتخلف و الرجعية و الارهاب .. اتمنى انها تكون قريبة
قريب كمان هتسمع عن تكفير الازهر *


----------



## چاكس (27 يونيو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *يا جماعة هذا اليهودي يجيد العربية ولا يجيد العبرية بالرغم من أنه يدعي أتقانها
> 
> فهو ليس بيهودي ولا يحزنون فلا تعيروه انتباهكم*



*هو كل اليهود يعرفوا عبرى ؟؟؟!!!
انا عايز اعرف هو الراجل ده يهودى بجد ولا لأ يا جماعة*


----------



## Eva Maria (27 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *هو كل اليهود يعرفوا عبرى ؟؟؟!!!
> انا عايز اعرف هو الراجل ده يهودى بجد ولا لأ يا جماعة*


*ليس بالضرورة لو كان مغترب 

لكنه يدعي أنه يجيد العبرية, ولكنه لا يجيدها ويستعمل ترجمة جوجل !!!

بينما يجيد العربية بشكل ممتاز 

كما أستبعد تماماً وجود يهود يجيدون العربية لهذا الحد
*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (28 يونيو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *ليس بالضرورة لو كان مغترب *
> 
> *لكنه يدعي أنه يجيد العبرية, ولكنه لا يجيدها ويستعمل ترجمة جوجل !!!*
> 
> ...


 
*ومن قالك أنه يجيد اللغة العربية ؟؟!!*

*أنظري إلى أخطائه اللغوية التي لا تحصى ولا تعد !!*


----------



## چاكس (28 يونيو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> كما أستبعد تماماً وجود يهود يجيدون العربية لهذا الحد
> *



*ممممم 
مش عارف بس دول قرود بيعرفوا عربى و بيتعلموه مخصوص لأغراض معينة 
مش متأكد أوى *


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (28 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *ممممم *
> *مش عارف بس دول قرود بيعرفوا عربى و بيتعلموه مخصوص لأغراض معينة *
> *مش متأكد أوى *


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*معك حق في هذه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 يونيو 2012)

انت قلت الازهر يمكجنا وانا بينت لك ان الازهر مايمكيج ولا يسشور وان كل مذاهبنا تدرس عنده وايش هي الوسطيه اللي يختلف عليها الازهري من غيره؟ سورة التوبه صراحه اعشقها مو بس احبها وانت لا تتعب نفسك ماراح تفهما مثل ماهي ولا بتقتنع سبب نزول بعض الايات اللي حضرتك معترض عليها بن لادن اذا اخذ ايات واستخدمها بمزاجه هو حر ربه يحاسبه وايش هي ذنب اياتنا بعدين ماله داعي ندخل في ذا النقاش بن لادن وامريكا مثل الساحر اللي انقلب عليه سحره .. 



> يعني هما علي باطل من وجهة نظرك
> 
> طب من وجهة نظرهم أنتوا أيه ؟



اسالهم هم


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*ممكن يا أخت هيفاء أن تقرأي تفسير ابن كثير للآية 29 ، وتحديداً عبارة "عن يد وهم صاغرون" ؟؟*


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يونيو 2012)

*


عـلمانى قال:





ممممم 
مش عارف بس دول قرود بيعرفوا عربى و بيتعلموه مخصوص لأغراض معينة 
مش متأكد أوى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا وهم زرعته اسرائيل في عقول اعداءها, أو هم زرعوا هذا الوهم بأنفسهم

اليهود بشر مثل غيرهم وربما أقل !!! 

وعن تجربة 




			ومن قالك أنه يجيد اللغة العربية ؟؟!!

أنظري إلى أخطائه اللغوية التي لا تحصى ولا تعد !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لو ركزت ستجد اخطاءه مقصودة 
تركيب الجمل لديه متطور جداً ولا يمكن كتابتها من قبل مبتدىء في اللغة *


----------



## thebreak-up (28 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعة عيب. 
الزلمة قال انه يهودي بس و ما له علاقة بالصهيونه.
زي ما المسلم ما بدو من الناس تعتقد انه ارهابي وتبع قاعدة لانه مسلم. وزي ما المسيحي ما بده اسمه يرتبط مع الحروب الصليبية والجماعات المسيحية المتشدده لانه مسيحي. فاذا اليهودي اله حق انه يرفض ربط اسمه بالصهيونية. ولكم شو هالنفاق الي صرنا فيه؟ شاطرين بس انه نطلب من الناس تحترمنا ونهين غيرنا. 
واليهود مش قرود. كلنا بشر، يهود، مسلمين، مسيحين، بوذ، هندوس، سيخ، وكمل...كلنا بشر مثلنا مثل بعض. 
ردا على صاحب الموضوع.
مصر اختارت الرئيس بحرية. ومهما كانت النتيجة، لازم نحترم قرار المصريين. هاي هي الديمقراطية. واذا ضلينا نطعن في كل انتخابات، ما عمرنا راح نعرف الديمقراطية وابوها. وحتى لو طبقت الشريعة، مع اني لا ما بتمنى. بس 90 في المئة مسلمين في مصر، والغالبية بحق لها تقرر مصير البلد. بس ما يعتقد انه الشريعة راح تتطبق على المسيحين. يمكن تتطبق على المسلمين.


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *شلوم
> 
> لقد تابعت ما يحدث فى مصر و اعتقد ان الكثير كان يهتم بهذا
> 
> ...


*
وهل الاسرائليين هم من يريدون السلام وقد انتخبوا شارون وأمثاله ؟

الا تلاحظ أن جميع رؤساء اسرائيل رجال عسكريين أيديهم ملطخة بأيدي الفلسطينين وكانه الشرط الأول لانتخابهم؟

هل الاسرائليين يريدون السلام وقد عينوا المتطرف العنصري الحقير ليبرمان رئيساً للخارجية الذي لا يوفر تعليق أو مبادرة الا ويشن فيها هجوما عنصرياً على الفلسطينيين ؟

المرة الجاية....
بلاش نكت وحياتك *


----------



## thebreak-up (28 يونيو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> وهل الاسرائليين هم من يريدون السلام وقد انتخبوا شارون وأمثاله ؟
> 
> الا تلاحظ أن جميع رؤساء اسرائيل رجال عسكريين أيديهم ملطخة بأيدي الفلسطينين وكانه الشرط الأول لانتخابهم؟
> ...



باين انك ما تابعتي تعليقاته. الزميل قال انه يهودي بس مش صهيوني. وقال انه لو بده يسترجع ارضه راح يسترجعها بسلام او مافي داعي منها. بلاش عصبية على الزلمة وحياتكم.


----------



## thebreak-up (28 يونيو 2012)

قبل ما حدا يسأل. انا ما بدافع عنه شخصيا. ان بستنكر الهجوم الغير مبرر والشخصنة.


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يونيو 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> باين انك ما تابعتي تعليقاته. الزميل قال انه يهودي بس مش صهيوني. وقال انه لو بده يسترجع ارضه راح يسترجعها بسلام او مافي داعي منها. بلاش عصبية على الزلمة وحياتكم.



*الأجدر به أن يحاسب شعبه وحكامه (بالافتراض)

فهو ليس بيهودي وليس بصهيوني كما وضحت الأسباب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سورة التوبه صراحه اعشقها مو بس احبها



*تعشقيها تحبيها فهذا أمر يخصك ..... فما المشكله .... هيفاء بلاش هيافة ....*


----------



## چاكس (28 يونيو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> 
> هذا وهم زرعته اسرائيل في عقول اعداءها, أو هم زرعوا هذا الوهم بأنفسهم
> 
> ...



*عن تجربة ايه يا اخت ايفا ، اذا كنتى حضرتك اتعاملتى مع يهود فانا اتعاملت مع صهاينة Face to Face كمان مش بس كده ده انا كنت شغال معاه كمان هنا فى مصر و كان لبلب فى العربى و كنا بننزل نشترى و نعمل شوبنج و كان مرة هتحصل خناقة جامدة جدا جدا لما واحد من البياعين عرف انه اسرائيلى لان صديقى ده سب له الدين .. اول ما قامت الثورة انا وش سفرته على بلده و الى الان مازال بيرسل لى شكره و يعبر عن شكره ... 
عادى يعنى الدنيا مليانة بشر و ثقافات و قدرات بشرية لم يسمع بها احد 
مش هناخد كل قاعدة و نقول انها هى دى و خلاص ..  لا فى شواذ للقاعدة كتير جدا 

كمان فى حاجة مهمة ... ايه يعنى لو كان يهودى ولا حتى صهيونى ولا ولا .... ايا ما كان ، طالما محترم و معملش مشاكل ولا خرج عن قوانين الموقع .. خلاص يقول اللى هو عايزه و يعرض رؤيته و نتناقش فيها واللى يصدقه يصدقه و اللى ميصدقوش حر و براحته .. انا مش عارف ايه اثبات انه يهودى ولا مش يهودى
حتى حضرتك قلتى كلنا بشر يعنى ولا هما اليهود من كوكب تانى يعنى !! 
حاسس ان المعاملة مع الراجل ده خدت شكل تانى فيها ايه لما يكون يهودى انا بس عايز افهم مغزى كلامك ؟؟؟ 
مش كل واحد المفروض يورينا بطاقته عشان اتأكد منه ... نفتح بقى موضوع و كل واحد يورينا بطاقته عشان نعرف دينه .. ايه التفكير ده ؟

على كل الاحوال انا بقول الكلام ده لانى مبحبش اننا نتعامل مع حد على اساس دينه او ملته ، المفروض التعامل على اساس الكلام اللى بيتعرض و الاسلوب المتبع و انا ملاحظ انه مغلطش لحد دلوقتى بل بيقول رأيه و نحترم ده .

أؤكد ان سبب كتابتى لهذا الرأى هو انى برفض برفض و بشدة التعامل على اساس الدين .. كلنا بشر يا بشر .. انا لما اشوف راجل عجوز كبير بيقع فى الشارع بساعده لانه انسان بشر مش لانه مسيحى ولا مسلم ولا يهودى ولا صهيونى ولا بوذى ولا ولا ولا .... كفايانا بقى البشرية تعبت *


----------



## watergold (28 يونيو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *a woman being stoned to death, allegedly by the Taliban in Pakistan, along the Afghanistan border. Watching it is very upsetting, but necessary to serve witness to the brutality of Sharia law.
> 
> The woman is ruthlessly killed in a slow form of execution by having stones thrown at her again and again. Her "crime": allegedly being seen out with a man.
> 
> ...



*
well i dont blame you, you should afraid from muslims however , i hope muslims in Egypt respect Christians i know most of arab hate Jewish because they are muslim but in same time there's no problem with ( Muslims - Christians) they are brothers and all of us worship god that's it .  in fact i dont trust in muslim in many cases but i take them as brothers that's because i love jesus and i should show for people what's the Christianity?

god bless you   * ​


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *عن تجربة ايه يا اخت ايفا ، اذا كنتى حضرتك اتعاملتى مع يهود فانا اتعاملت مع صهاينة Face to Face كمان مش بس كده ده انا كنت شغال معاه كمان هنا فى مصر و كان لبلب فى العربى و كنا بننزل نشترى و نعمل شوبنج و كان مرة هتحصل خناقة جامدة جدا جدا لما واحد من البياعين عرف انه اسرائيلى لان صديقى ده سب له الدين .. اول ما قامت الثورة انا وش سفرته على بلده و الى الان مازال بيرسل لى شكره و يعبر عن شكره ...
> عادى يعنى الدنيا مليانة بشر و ثقافات و قدرات بشرية لم يسمع بها احد
> مش هناخد كل قاعدة و نقول انها هى دى و خلاص ..  لا فى شواذ للقاعدة كتير جدا
> 
> ...



*يا زميلي أنا بغنى عن هذه النصائح لأنني لا اختلف عليها
رغم ذلك تشكر عليها 

أنا فلسطينية من عرب ال 48 
وعملياً أنا أعيش في اسرائيل 

وفعلاً هم بشر مثلنا مثل غيرنا ولا أعرف ما الخطأ في هذا
أم هل هم أعلى شأنا ؟ *


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يونيو 2012)

*



			حاسس ان المعاملة مع الراجل ده خدت شكل تانى فيها ايه لما يكون يهودى انا بس عايز افهم مغزى كلامك ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فيها أيه ؟  صحيح مش عارفة فيها أيه 

بالمناسبة, هكذا وصفت أنت المسلمين في بلدك :



			قابل ياعم قابل .. بدينها غباوة الاسلاميين يا ولاد الايه ... ايه اللى بتعملوه ده 
شغل الرعاع هيبتدى اهو من تانى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3221520&postcount=3

وأنا لدي الحق أن أصف اليهود في بلدي بما يليق بهم وبأفعالهم الشنيعة

والا أيه رأيك يا أخ علماني ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## watergold (28 يونيو 2012)

*اخواني هذا اخوكم في الانسانية هو لم يشتم و لم يغلط على احد لحد الان فلماذا هذا الصراع الدائم ؟؟؟؟ (احترم تحترم) عيب على كل مسيحي ان يتكلم على اي انسان بهذا الاسلوب ليس من ديننا ان نتكلم هكذا مع الناس نهائياً *​


----------



## تيمو (28 يونيو 2012)

> حاسس ان المعاملة مع الراجل ده خدت شكل تانى فيها ايه لما يكون يهودى انا بس عايز افهم مغزى كلامك ؟؟؟



لأ وحاطط ثلاثة علامات استفهام 

المشكلة بتكون إنو العلمانيين الأفاضل والمحترمين بيقلبوا إنسانيين حنونين مقدسين الحياة ولا يهتموا للديانة والملة فجأة عندما يتعلّق الأمر بالدولة الشقيقة والغالية على قلوبنا جميعاً ، حماها يهوه ورعاها ، الدولة الحنونة وحامية حمى الإنسانية إسرائيل ، ولكن ينقلب الحال والأحوال عند الحديث عن إخوة الوطن والهم ...

تودا رابا ...


----------



## thebreak-up (28 يونيو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لأ وحاطط ثلاثة علامات استفهام
> 
> المشكلة بتكون إنو العلمانيين الأفاضل والمحترمين بيقلبوا إنسانيين حنونين مقدسين الحياة ولا يهتموا للديانة والملة فجأة عندما يتعلّق الأمر بالدولة الشقيقة والغالية على قلوبنا جميعاً ، حماها يهوه ورعاها ، الدولة الحنونة وحامية حمى الإنسانية إسرائيل ، ولكن ينقلب الحال والأحوال عند الحديث عن إخوة الوطن والهم ...
> 
> تودا رابا ...



عيب الحكي هاد. انا علماني كمان. واه في اوقات بتعامل مع الشخص على اساس دينه لو عملفيها تقي وملاك. بس بشكل عام ما بتعامل ولا بنظر لدين الشخص. تعليقك هاد عبارة عن "كذبة". العلمانيين لا يتحولون الى انسانيين وحنونين لمن الموضوع يتعلق باسرائيل. فبلاش دخيلك ترمي كلام هون وهناك من دون ما تتحمل مسؤوليته.


----------



## تيمو (28 يونيو 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> عيب الحكي هاد. انا علماني كمان. واه في اوقات بتعامل مع الشخص على اساس دينه لو عملفيها تقي وملاك. بس بشكل عام ما بتعامل ولا بنظر لدين الشخص. تعليقك هاد عبارة عن "كذبة". العلمانيين لا يتحولون الى انسانيين وحنونين لمن الموضوع يتعلق باسرائيل. فبلاش دخيلك ترمي كلام هون وهناك من دون ما تتحمل مسؤوليته.



علماني أيضاً وأيضاً 

طيب خود وردة وشمّها ... مش مستاهلة يعني :flowers:


----------



## watergold (28 يونيو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لأ وحاطط ثلاثة علامات استفهام
> 
> المشكلة بتكون إنو العلمانيين الأفاضل والمحترمين بيقلبوا إنسانيين حنونين مقدسين الحياة ولا يهتموا للديانة والملة فجأة عندما يتعلّق الأمر بالدولة الشقيقة والغالية على قلوبنا جميعاً ، حماها يهوه ورعاها ، الدولة الحنونة وحامية حمى الإنسانية إسرائيل ، ولكن ينقلب الحال والأحوال عند الحديث عن إخوة الوطن والهم ...
> 
> تودا رابا ...




*اي احترام هذا اتمنى من احد المشرفين اغلاق الموضوع فبدأ الموضوع يأخذ منحنى اخر 
*​


----------



## چاكس (28 يونيو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> 
> فيها أيه ؟  صحيح مش عارفة فيها أيه
> 
> ...



*لا .. حضرتك اخطأتى فى فهمى 
حضرتك بتقولى انك اثبتى انه يهودى و انا بسأل ايه المشكلة حين يكون يهوديا 
انا عايز اعرف ايه مغزى او ايه معنى اثبات انه يهودى او مش يهودى 
ليه الاعتراض على الشخص نفسه ، القصد ترك الشخص نفسه و التعقيب على كلامه 

بالنسبة لتصرفات الرعاع الاسلاميين فى بلدى فهى تصرفات رعاع حقا و هذا رأى انا ، اقرأى الخبر مرة اخرى من فضلك انا قلت انهم بدأو فى الافعال القذرة فما المشكلة ؟؟*


----------



## چاكس (28 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *اي احترام هذا اتمنى من احد المشرفين اغلاق الموضوع فبدأ الموضوع يأخذ منحنى اخر
> *​



*ليه اغلاق الموضوع ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *لا .. حضرتك اخطأتى فى فهمى
> حضرتك بتقولى انك اثبتى انه يهودى و انا بسأل ايه المشكلة حين يكون يهوديا
> انا عايز اعرف ايه مغزى او ايه معنى اثبات انه يهودى او مش يهودى
> ليه الاعتراض على الشخص نفسه ، القصد ترك الشخص نفسه و التعقيب على كلامه
> ...



*
يبدو أنك لم تفهم ما كتبته أنا
يا ريته كان يهودياً ولم يكذب

انا أثبت أنه ليس يهودي يا أخ علماني ولم أثبت أنه يهودي 
فيا ريت التحقق قبل الرد

 فهو ليس بيهودي وهذه هي مشكلتي معه


أنا لم أسبه 
ولكنني أبين حقيقة هذا الشخص الذي يمثل شخصية غير حقيقية ومن حق باقي الأعضاء معرفة ذلك وبعدها هم أحرار في التعامل معه. ما المشكلة ؟




واحد يقول أنه يجيد العبرية وهو لا يجيدها. أنا بصراحة لدي حساسية من الغباء !!!

كما أنني علقت على كلامه  أيضا!!! 


وأنا أرى أن تصرفات الاسرائليين هي تصرفات رعاع أيضاً. وهذا رأيي انا !!!

ماذا تسمى نهب أراضي يعيش فيها فلسطينيين وتشريدهم وهدم البيوت على رؤوسهم ورؤوس اطفالهم ؟ أعمال خيرية ؟ 
*


----------



## چاكس (28 يونيو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> يبدو أنك لم تفهم ما كتبته أنا
> يا ريته كان يهودياً ولم يكذب
> 
> ...




*كامل احترامى و تقديرى الى رد حضرتك *


----------



## watergold (28 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *ليه اغلاق الموضوع ؟؟؟؟*




*لان الاهانات بدأت تزداد و هذا يخالف القوانين التي تنص على الاحترام المتبادل......
*​


----------



## thebreak-up (28 يونيو 2012)

طيب اذا ما كان يهودي. اذا مين هو؟ مش معقولة يكون مسلم. اه في مسلمين بيدخلوا مسيحين ولادينيين بس ما سمعت بمسلم بيدخل كايهودي . المشكلة انه حضرتك ما عم تقوليلنا شو بتعتقدي فيه. خلينا نفهم بدل ما حنا مثل الاطرش في الزفة.


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (28 يونيو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *يبدو أنك لم تفهم ما كتبته أنا*
> *يا ريته كان يهودياً ولم يكذب*
> 
> *انا أثبت أنه ليس يهودي يا أخ علماني ولم أثبت أنه يهودي *
> ...




*وللأسف أكثر المسيحيين الفلسطينيين ساكتين عن إسرائيل و اليهود وعن الصهاينة وعن عبثهم وجرائمهم على خلاف مسلمي فلسطين الذين يقامونهم بكل قوتهم !*

*أريد أن أعرف *

*ما هو سر سكوت المسيحيين الفلسطينيين عن دولة إسرائيل واليهود وعن جرائمهم طوال هذه السنين ؟؟؟!!*

*هل ذلك يعني أنهم مؤيدين لإسرائيل ولليهود ( كما أعتقد أنا شخصيا ) ؟؟؟؟*

*لأنه بصراحة الذي يسكت عن من يحتل أرضه وينهب ممتلكاته ويقتل أهل بلده معناه ببساطة أنه راضي عن ذلك *

*فالسكوت علامة الرضا !!*

*أليس كلامي صحيحا ؟؟!!*


----------



## Samir poet (28 يونيو 2012)

*لا يا اخويا احمد
هقولك ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
قالنا 
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقو انا قد غلبت العالم
عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشى صبرا
اخويا احمد هقولك احنا كمسييحين 
الوطن بتاعنا هو السماء مش الارض 
احنا كمسييحين وطنا الحقيقى مع الرب يسوع المسيح
احنا كمسييحين فى ارض الغربة 
وارض الغربة دى هى الارض الكرة الارضية
كل اللى يعش مع المسيح 
ويؤمن بة المسيح رب والهنا ومخلصنا لة ينال الحياة الابدية
كل منن يسلك فى طريق
رب المجد يسوع المسيح 
سؤف يدخل ملكوت السموات حيث توجد الملائكة والقديسين والشهداء والمعترفين وكل طغمات السمائيين
حيث يجلس على العرض الالة الحقيقى 
الرب يسوع 
وانا اقولك لنا الحياة هى المسيح والموت هو ربح 
ليس لنا سؤ رب المجد هو المعين
يكفى انو يعزينا ويبعدلنا قديسين تفعل المعحزات وخصوص
ام النور القديسة العذرء مريم 
يكفى انها تعزينا وتصبرنا على احتمال الغربة 
وهى مازالت تظهر حتى الان لنا والعالم كلة اجمع يعرف ذلك
*​


----------



## Eva Maria (29 يونيو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *وللأسف أكثر المسيحيين الفلسطينيين ساكتين عن إسرائيل و اليهود وعن الصهاينة وعن عبثهم وجرائمهم على خلاف مسلمي فلسطين الذين يقامونهم بكل قوتهم !*
> 
> *أريد أن أعرف *
> 
> ...



*هذا غير صحيح 
مرد فهمك هذا يعودالى النسبة الضئيلة للمسيحيين في الديار المقدسة, نتيجة التهجير والتقتيل. أماكن مثل غزة تكاد تكون أعداد المسيحيين معدومة ناهيك عن الاضطهاد الذي يتعرضون له من قبل المسلمين أنفسهم.

فبالأضافة الى اضطهاد اليهود, هناك اضطهاد المسلمين لهم. مثال على ذلك مقتل رامي عياد شهيدالمسيحية في غزة والذي قتل على يد اسلاميين.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31551

ومن قال لك أن المسيحيين ساكتين رغم ضعفهم هناك ؟ 

ألم تسمع عن الأب الكاهن المقاوم عطا الله رغم اختلافي معه في الأسلوب 
اقرأ قليلاً عنه :


فلسطين من البحر إلى النهر عربية.. ولن تعود إلا بالمقاومة...الأب عطاالله يدعو المسيحيين الفلسطينيين لتنفيذ عمليات فدائية
http://www.addustour.com/PrintTopic...03\01\ArabicNews_Issue12748_Day20_ID21901.htm


بقي لي أن أذكر لك أم مفهوم المقاومة يختلف بين المسلمين والمسيحيين 

الكتاب المقدس يدعونا لأن نكون مسالمين وأن نقابل الشر بالخير 

بعكس الأسلام الذي يدعو جهارة الى قتال الأعداء بالسيف *


----------

